# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Heqja e sinusve dhe dhimbjet e kokës

## dardani8

pershendetje

desha te tregoj per nje problem qe  e kam.
para 3 vjetesh pata ber operacion sinuset ne fillim dukej sikur ai operacion pati sukses.
tash pas sa vitev kame njeproblem te ri une besoj se ai ka te bej diqka prap me sinuset.
ne mengjes kur zgjohem e kam koken e renduar syte me enjen dhe nganjehere kame marramendje,dhe herepashere me dhemb njera ane e kokes me teper ana e djatht por ndodhe qe te me dhemb edhe ana e majte e kokes (mendoj ana frontale e kokes pra balli)
pra nuk e kame koken te afte per te vepruar kfjellet.

mjeku me ka thene se sinuset jane ok por te njejten gje e paten thene edhe para se te operohesha nga sinuset me thonin se me dhemb koka ne baze psiqike e ashtu vazhdoi ai avaz per 3 vite deri sa kembengula te operohem.
pas operimit kokedhimbjet mu paten ndalur por hunda me eshte bere e ndijshme dhe me thahej shume.
di kush te me thot se qe hall kame.

shnet

----------


## Undefined

dardani8 uroj sherim te shpejte!
Thjesht doja te shpjegoje me hollesisht se cfare operacioni ke bere?! ne kuptimin...cfare problemi kishte ne sinuset (nese i quajme te tilla) qe u moren masa kirugjikale, dmth nga kjo nderhyrje kirurgjikale cfare te garantonin doktoret..., pasi dhimbjet e kokes kane shkaqe te ndryshme...ti mund te kesh edhe migrene ose tjeter semundje...
Nese do te kishe mundesi te shpjegoje me hollesisht...
-kur ke me shume dhimbje koke..kur je ne aktivitet, apo faktore te tjere
-per operacionin...dmth cfare te bene ne operacion! dmth pate nderhyrje ne zonen e hundes apo jo? sepse sinuset jane ne pjesen e siperme te syrit ose me mire siper vetulles dhe e kane rrjedhjen e tyre ne hunde!
shpresoj te ndihmoj me shume ne se me jep me shume detaje
Shpresoj te jesh mire...
Shendet!

----------


## zANë

Pershendetje Drdania se pari te uroje sherim sa me te shpejte.Do ta tregoj nje rast,por prape kurr nuk i dihet se nuk jane te gjithe njesoj.Cuni i xhaxhait,tani nuk i ka tamam 1 muaj eshte operuar ne Turci ne Koke.Problemi i filloj para 5 viteve nga sinusat,U operua ne prishtine,per sinus,po pas operimit filloj dhimbja ne koke.Edhe 1 vite keshtu me dhimbje Dr.thonin se kete dhimbje ka pasi qe kishte sinus me heret etj,etj,.Pra 2 muajve e kapi dhimbta shume ne koke nuk kishte mundesi as te ngrihej ne kemb edhe beri ca analiza te thella ne koke(CT).I doli infeksion,gjeja ke kishte fituar nga sinusi,ishte ne Tr te Dr.Mentor Petreli,tek ky nese nuk ke qene te keshilloj te shkosh,dhe ai e dha fjalen perfundimtare se i duhet operimi urgjent.Dhe e rekomandoj per ne Turqi.Tani eshte operuar qe 1 muaj,por eshte shume mire,sikure te mos kishte qene asnjeher semure.Deshiroj qe edhe ti sa me pare te besh me mire.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Me rrespekt nga Ema

----------


## miki_al2001

> pershendetje
> 
> desha te tregoj per nje problem qe  e kam.
> para 3 vjetesh pata ber operacion sinuset ne fillim dukej sikur ai operacion pati sukses.
> tash pas sa vitev kame njeproblem te ri une besoj se ai ka te bej diqka prap me sinuset.
> ne mengjes kur zgjohem e kam koken e renduar syte me enjen dhe nganjehere kame marramendje,dhe herepashere me dhemb njera ane e kokes me teper ana e djatht por ndodhe qe te me dhemb edhe ana e majte e kokes (mendoj ana frontale e kokes pra balli)
> pra nuk e kame koken te afte per te vepruar kfjellet.
> 
> mjeku me ka thene se sinuset jane ok por te njejten gje e paten thene edhe para se te operohesha nga sinuset me thonin se me dhemb koka ne baze psiqike e ashtu vazhdoi ai avaz per 3 vite deri sa kembengula te operohem.
> ...


me sa lexova me siper unknown te ka kerkuar disa informacione qe te kemi nje informacion te perafert se cfare mund te kesh ti.ti e thua dhe vete se mjeket duke bere gjitha egzaminimet edhe prap se din qe ti kishe sinuset,e le me neve qe kemi shume pak mundesi te dim nga ajo qe thua.jane me qindra shkaqet e dhimbjeve te kokes.por meqe ti je ne ato ruge vazhdo dhe vizitohu tek  nje mjek neurolog .ketu ne do japim mendimet tona por te siguroj qe vetem mund te corientohesh  me teper .

----------


## bidita

Pershendetje Dardan!
Si i pershkruan ankesat tuaja une te kisha rekomandu qe se pari te fillosh nga analizat laboratorike ,vizite tek Oftalmologu( qe te kontrollohet te pamurit dhe fundusi i syrit)ky i fundit flet shume e pastaj tek Neurologu ,me e fundit mbetet CT.
Mundesh te kesh pengesa me refraksion ,tension intraokular ( mvaresishte nga mosha ,trashegimia etj.etj.)por prap te them se ne fundus mund te shifen shume ndryshime si ato te cilat kane thene ata shoket-qet me larte .
Nuk e di nga je se te kisha rekomandu edhe ku te vizitohesh.
Shpresoj te jesh mire.... 
Me respekt nga une...

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje

ju flmn te gjitheve per mundin dhe urata tuaj per shendet dhe pergjigjjet qe mi keni derguar.

eshte keshtu une jetoj ne  gjermani qe sa vite edhe mjeket ketu me kanre propozuar te shkoj te neurologu dhe te beja matjen e rrymave te trurit por cdo gje doli ne rregull.
ata me pastaj me thane se eshte ne baze psiqike gjoja se ka te bej me ate se si e kisha uine poziten ne ate kohe si shpirterore edhe ate materiale,qka nuke konsistonte me realitetin.
ne fund kur une insistova te bej nje inqizim ne ct doli se kanali i majte i hundes ishte pak me i ngushte dhe i shtrembert se atjetri dhe se flluskat e hundes ishin teper te mdhaja dhe se ato e pengonin frymarrjen e lire te hundes.

e sinuset frontal une nuk i kisha fare vetem ato perfundi hunes dhe ato kishin qen pak a shume te ndezur.
dhe mu kto ishin ato qe u operuan tek une.
pas kti op dhimbjet e kokes u zhduken per nje kohe por hunda me eshte bere shume e ndijhshme me thahej shume dhe kohe paskohe kisha gjakderdhje.
dhe siq duket tash sa here qe ftohem fillojne hundet te mbyllen dhe me pastaj kalojn ne kallje dhe fillojn edhe dhimbjet e kokes.
 e kesaj here me jane parqitur edhe simptomet e kaluar me marramendje.
isha te nje mjek qe me pershkrujati nje ilaq per sinuset dhe tani jame me mir se dhembjet e kokes jane  pakuar dhe nuk kam marramendje.

ketu ne gjermani sistemi i shendetsise eshte reformuar dhe mejket per pacientet e kacav shendetesore nuk qajne koken shume  nese pacientet nuk jane privat qe paguajn shpenzimet vet.
sepse mjeket e kane  te kufizuar se edhe qfare ilaqesh guxojne ti pershkruajn nje  pacienti.

mbetqi me te gjitha te mirat 

ju flmn per  mundin tuaj

----------


## Undefined

Gezohem qe tani ndjehesh me mire, na vjen keq qe nuk arritem dot te ndihmonim, gjthesesi do te recomandoja te mos abuzosh me shendetin, te kujdesesh dhe te marresh mjekimet e duhura. Shendeti eshte gjithmone kryesori...

Shendet dhe gjithe te mirat!

----------


## dardani8

pershednetje nga dardi

ju flmn njerez jeni me te vertet super.
une nuke abuzoj me shendetin tim pore me eshte ber e tepert qe sa here shkoj te orl-gu
me thot se nuk kam  asgje se ajo duhte te jet ne  baze neurologjike apo psiqike.
per kete  arsye kam tentuar te kerkoj nje rruge  alternative  per sherimin e sinuseve,
per kete qellim jame drejtuar ketu ne forum.
edhe pse tani per momentin e ndiej vehten me mire nuk do te thot kjao se me kaq jame sheruar une e di se prap do te me paraqiten probleme,andaj pyes ketu ne forum nese dikush din ndonje menyre alternative psh me bime apo disi tjeter te me tregoj.
ju flmn  shume te gjithev qe morren pjes ne kete bised dhe ju uroj cdo te  mire ne jete.

shnet

----------


## Fortis Viatorus

> pershendetje
> 
> desha te tregoj per nje problem qe  e kam.
> para 3 vjetesh pata ber operacion sinuset ne fillim dukej sikur ai operacion pati sukses.
> tash pas sa vitev kame njeproblem te ri une besoj se ai ka te bej diqka prap me sinuset.
> ne mengjes kur zgjohem e kam koken e renduar syte me enjen dhe nganjehere kame marramendje,dhe herepashere me dhemb njera ane e kokes me teper ana e djatht por ndodhe qe te me dhemb edhe ana e majte e kokes (mendoj ana frontale e kokes pra balli)
> pra nuk e kame koken te afte per te vepruar kfjellet.
> 
> mjeku me ka thene se sinuset jane ok por te njejten gje e paten thene edhe para se te operohesha nga sinuset me thonin se me dhemb koka ne baze psiqike e ashtu vazhdoi ai avaz per 3 vite deri sa kembengula te operohem.
> ...


Bere SPECT scan para se te operoheshe? Ku u operove?

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje  Fortis Viatorus

une para se te oprohesha bera nje rezonanctomografi si dhe nej ct.
jame operuar ne gjermani

shnet

----------


## Fortis Viatorus

Ok ti ke bere dicka te ngjashme me MRI, po te kerkosh tani te besh nje SPECT scan a do jete e mundur ne Gjermani a eshte falas kjo ne Gjermani? Me rezonancetomografi ata te kane pare trurin e cila ne baze te kampioneve qe ekzistojne mund te kuptohet dicka e huaj ekziston ne tru.

SPECT scan eshte pjese e Nuclear medicine perdoret per tumor localization dhe surgical planning dhe per qindra aplikacione te tjera. Eshte MRI me precize me te sakte.

Me SPECT scan mund te marresh nje video ose fotografi te aktivitetit te trurit psh kur mendon, kur mundohesh te besh nje veprim aritmetike,kur rri i qete. Po eksperimentrohet jashte mase tani ne SHBA biles dhe ne fushen ushtarake. Kuptohet me sakte ku calon muhabeti. Ti ketu duhet te shikosh ku qendron problemi yt. 

Ok me sa lexova une "hunda me eshte bere e ndijshme dhe me thahej shume." uroj te jete e vetmja simptome kjo do te thote dicka nuk funksionon ne sistemin limbic tendin i cili lidhet me aftesine motorike te trurit per te nuhatjet etj.

Provo SPECT scan reading kur fillon merr ere disa lloje aromash dhe SPECT scan do tregoje si eshte aktiviteti i limbic system ne brainwave dhe ne rrjedhjen e gjakut ne ate zone.

Per kete perdoret Aderal ne SHBA por kjo eshte shume pergjithesuese si stimulant per limbic system. Une doktor nuk jam por i kam bere disa laboratore me SPECT scan ne shkolle kur merja klasa per bioengineering. Kete kam degjuar.

Bej SPECT scan.

----------


## Premttim

Pershendetje.. KOm 4 vite qe kom probleme me sinus. Po kom dhimje t kokes, marramendjee, dhe nje nder problemet kryesore osht qe po me pengoin dritat e veturave shum sa qe vozitja naten ka filluar te behet e pa mundur. Mjeket me sygjeruan operimin mirpo po ia kam friken operacionit, pasi qe i kam operuar kreniket dhe nuk kam shpetuar siq thoinin mjeket. Ju lutem me tregoni diqka me shku se si behet operacioni, sa eshte i suksesshem, a egziston munsia e riperseritjes, si dhee cilat jan kunder efektet (pasojat) e operimit. Ju falemnderit. Shpresoi qe te me ktheni nje pergjigjje te shpeit.

----------


## teta

premtim.
se pari marramendja dhe pengesa e dritave naten  nuk jan simptome qe shkaktohen nga pezmatimi i sinusve.kshu qe duhet bere nje diagnoztifikim me i hollesishem i problemit
por
operimi i sinusve po qe se ka indikacion  apsolut behet ne dy menyra ne keto kohet e sotit
ne metoden e vjeter Caldwel luc ku behet komunikimi ne mes te hundes dhe sinusit(shanset jan te medha qe te perseritet)
dhe menyra e re me endoskopi nazale qe zgjerohet hapja e ostimumit sinusal,dhe kjo ka shum pak  shanse te perseritet .
tani sigurisht se metoda e re eshte me e preferueshme por nga menyra e shkrimit tend shof se je nga kosova dhe njehere per njehere nuk do preferoja ne kosove,
shiko te spitali amerikan ne tiran

----------

